# Help with ICD-9 code for lab work



## mrolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a patient who is obtaining lab work CBC, MAG, PHOS and diagnosis given is TPN dependence.  What would you code for an ICD - 9 code to show TPN Dependence?  This patient does have a cancer diagnosis and gastrostomy status.  Any help would be great...


----------



## whaleheadking (Feb 23, 2010)

What are you thinking about using for the TPN dependence?  

I think I would just use V44.1, gastostomy status, which is the reason for the TPN, the two go together and there doesn't seem to be a complication with the feeding, just monitoring.    

I wouldn't be using the cancer dx without that being indicated on the requistion or in the chart as the reason for the tests.


----------



## mrolf (Feb 23, 2010)

We were maybe thinking V58.83 therapeutic drug monitoring. What are your thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 23, 2010)

I like the V58.83 with a V58.69, and the V44.1 is a secondary only allowed dx code so you can use it but I do not see that being a reason for thr labs.


----------



## whaleheadking (Feb 24, 2010)

I wasn't thinking of the TPN as a drug so much as food, but you're right.  I think V58.83 is the best you're going to get because of the delivery system.


----------

